# Argentina Dove Hunt



## CPAjeff

For as long as I can remember, going to Argentina for doves has been a dream of mine. That dream is about to start in 14 hours - while the 24 straight hours of planes and airports won't be the best part of the trip, a couple good movies, some books, and some sleeping pills should make it more bearable! My bags are packed and waiting by the door!


----------



## Clarq

I hate you (in a friendly, jealousy-inspired kind of way ) That's a hunt I've dreamed about more than a time or two.

Live it up, take a bunch of pictures and maybe even make a journal entry or two. I wrote a journal entry after the spring snow goose hunts I went on when I was 13 and 18 years old. It's still fun to go back and read them, and remember the details that are otherwise easy to forget as time goes by. It's the memories and experiences one has in life that really matter, IMO, and I'm glad to see you're heading out to make some good ones.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Dunkem

Awesome!! Enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob

I'm jealous. Good luck and be safe!

.


----------



## CPAjeff

It's almost time to trade this:



For this:


----------



## Longgun

That's awesome, good luck!


----------



## Bax*

Oh man that's awesome!!!

What shotgun did you take? 

I have always been intrigued by how shotguns are judged by how they hold up to Córdoba shooting


----------



## CPAjeff

Bax* said:


> What shotgun did you take?


I am actually just going to rent guns from the outfitter (Posta Del Norte) and will switch up between a Benelli M2 20 gauge and a Browing Cynergy Featherweight 28 gauge over/under. I bought 30 cases, yes cases, of shells to shoot - so it should give those two guns a workout!


----------



## Dunkem

CPAjeff said:


> I am actually just going to rent guns from the outfitter (Posta Del Norte) and will switch up between a Benelli M2 20 gauge and a Browing Cynergy Featherweight 28 gauge over/under. I bought 30 cases, yes cases, of shells to shoot - so it should give those two guns a workout!


 Good lord 30 cases? There is 250 in a case x 30 =7500 rounds? Glad your shooting 20 and 28 gauge


----------



## CPAjeff

Dunkem said:


> Good lord 30 cases? There is 250 in a case x 30 =7500 rounds? Glad your shooting 20 and 28 gauge


Yeah, 7500 shells in four days is child's play compared to this guy;


----------



## Bax*

Curious-

Are the shells cheaper in Córdoba compared to the US?

28ga is mighty expensive so I'm curious how it compares.


----------



## Critter

You may of overbought your shells by a little. 

7500 shells equals to 78 shots a hour for 4 days straight, no sleep or rest breaks. 

Now if you cut it down to only shooting for 12 hours a day then you will only go through 156 shells a hour or 2.6 shells a minute non stop. 

My shoulder already hurts even if just shooting a 20 ga.


----------



## derekp1999

I served a mission in Buenos Aires. I hear the country is beautiful outside of Buenos Aires.

Enjoy the asado, it's fantastic.

I'd like to head down south and do some fly fishing one day.


----------



## johnnycake

7500 shells for 4 days seems to be just under average based on my research into Argentina dove hunts. There are guys out there that purposefully go for +10k kills (yes, not shots...) in 1 day. Lots of guys/outfitters recommend 2k rounds per day and 2-3 guns to rotate through. With a 2-4 hr morning shoot and a similar evening shoot you are looking at about 5 shots per minute nonstop at those numbers. Man that sounds like fun!

I believe there are pretty severe restrictions on bringing ammo into Argentina, which is why you buy them ahead of time from the outfitter--and yes, they are typically more expensive than if you could just bring your own. But I could be mistaken on this part. 

I cannot wait to read your reports, and see pictures of a black/blue shoulder!


----------



## SCtransplant

Stack em up and enjoy the wine, if you don't drink enjoy the steak!


----------



## Bax*

I may have to lock this thread. 

It's making me jealous and sad that I'm not there.


----------



## Critter

SCtransplant said:


> Stack em up and enjoy the wine, if you don't drink enjoy the steak!


Plugging that many doves he should be eating doves.


----------



## CPAjeff

Well, we made it to Atlanta and are just ready to take off to Buenos Aires. Once we get to Buenos Aires, we switch planes one more time and head to Córdoba. It's been six years since I've been to South America and I am excited, to say the least, to get back. The outfitter recommended 2500 shells a day and I thought that was a little too much for the wallet and the shoulder. Right now, shells are $13.75 USD per box, regardless of 12, 20, 28, or 410. From what I'm told, the doves are given to the orphanages to help offset the cost of food. 

The best part about the flight from SLC to Atlanta was watching, "The Accountant." Man, Ben Affleck makes us accountants seem like total badasses! 

I am looking forward to a great steak and lots of spent shells!


----------



## Critter

I'd still like a good meal of dove breast. 

Even when I went to Africa we were able to eat some of what we shot while the rest was donated.


----------



## Dunkem

Pictures and details please!~!


----------



## CPAjeff

I believe we will have dove for dinner one night, I'll be sure to post a pic. The all night flight is over and we just arrived in Buenos Aires - there is a familiar feeling that the smells, sounds, and chaos of South America brings back.


----------



## CPAjeff

We finally made it! Once we arrived in Buenos Aires, we quickly went through customs to get on the flight to Cordoba. Since the flight from Buenos Aires to Cordoba is a shorter one (1.5 hours) we boarded a bus and were shuttled out to the awaiting plane out on the runway.



Here is the view as we are descending into the airport of Cordoba.



The Argentine countryside is incredibly beautiful - fields of beans, corn, and cattle feedlots stretched as far as the eye could see.


----------



## CPAjeff

We went to the lodge for a quick lunch, a tour of the place, and a change of clothes. Here are some pictures of the lodge:




The view from my room:


----------



## CPAjeff

We headed off to the field and words seriously cannot express how many doves were there. We hunted a flyway between the field the doves were eating in and where they went for water. It was nonstop action, a sight that I will never forget!

Here is the view from the blind:


There were plenty of these around the blind:


The first casualty of the trip:


21 boxes of shells later, it was time to call it a day and return to the lodge where this was brought out shortly after our arrival:


----------



## Dunkem

I'm starting to like this!!:mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN

CPAjeff said:


> I am actually just going to rent guns from the outfitter (Posta Del Norte) and will switch up between a Benelli M2 20 gauge and a Browing Cynergy Featherweight 28 gauge over/under. I bought 30 cases, yes cases, of shells to shoot - so it should give those two guns a workout!


Your rentals are my two dream guns. Enjoy!


----------



## hunting777

So Jealous! Have a great time down there and keep posting pics.


----------



## willfish4food

This looks like an amazing adventure. I'm looking forward to seeing your updates and at the same time don't want to look anymore to avoid major jealousy!


----------



## CPAjeff

*Day 2*

Today was the first full day of hunting. I was greeted by this sight as I stepped out of my room and headed to the dining room for breakfast.



Today I opted for the Browning 28 and can see why some fellow forum members love the 28. It was an absolute joy to shoot 2000 shells out of today. The caption for this picture is, "I've got two barrels, one for each of ya."


The morning hunt had the birds flying in droves right to the treeline where the blinds were. After the hunt yesterday, I figured there would be no way to improve on the quality and quantity of birds in the area, but I was wrong. Today I tried counting seconds between times when there was no realistic shot presented, the highest I got to was 14. Lunch was a type of asada in the shade of the trees. If heaven is anything like this, I might want to die early.



After lunch, we took a small break and then headed back to the blinds. The afternoon shoot was just as spectacular as the morning. The only problem with this trip, is I am already trying to figure out a way to come back on a yearly basis. It has far exceeded my wildest dreams.


----------



## Clarq

CPAjeff said:


> The only problem with this trip, is I am already trying to figure out a way to come back on a yearly basis. It has far exceeded my wildest dreams.


I've concluded that the biggest problem with my hunting hobby is that I will never make enough money to go on all the trips I'd like to go on. That's not to say I don't have a lot of opportunity, or that I can't make some amazing hunts happen, but I know I wouldn't have any trouble spending huge amounts of money on hunting adventures. It would be true whether I made $20,000 a year or $200,000 a year. There are just too many great opportunities out there.

I'll just try to follow your example of working hard and making some good things happen. Looks like a blast!


----------



## Fowlmouth

CPAjeff..........Paloma Asesino!


----------



## CPAjeff

Today we hunted near a roost by a huge soy bean field. During the morning hunts, we have our backs to the sun and stand in the shade of the trees. In the afternoon, we stand on the other side of the trees with the sun at our backs. There was a light breeze today and it was very comfortable out shooting all day. After 3500 shells today, I might need some shoulder surgery when I get home.

Asada in the trees:


A typical lunch here is some sort of salad, dove kabobs, and 4 or 5 different types of meat.

Tomorrow is our last hunting day, it has been an amazing adventure and I highly recommend Posta Del Norte. There is not one thing with this trip that I would have done differently, everything has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Bax*

Green is the color of my envy.


----------



## DallanC

Am i the only one that's mouth is watering for a massive bacon wrapped dove fry? Need alot to get a decent meal... having thousands at the ready, oh baby! Dove is my favorite meat to eat.


-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999

Oh how I miss the Argentine parilla!!! The carne, pollo, and the chorizo... heaven help me the chorizo!!! I have yet to find a sausage that even comes close to the chorizo from down there. 
Are those empanadas on the front of that grill?


----------



## CPAjeff

derekp1999 said:


> Oh how I miss the Argentine parilla!!! The carne, pollo, and the chorizo... heaven help me the chorizo!!! I have yet to find a sausage that even comes close to the chorizo from down there.
> Are those empanadas on the front of that grill?


Yes, those are empanadas on the front of the grill - they were amazing! The pork today had a mustard and balsamic vinaigrette glaze on it, oh my it was incredible! In my South American travels, I always thought Brazil had the best food, however, I believe Argentine cuisine is second to none after this trip.


----------



## CPAjeff

DallanC said:


> Am i the only one that's mouth is watering for a massive bacon wrapped dove fry? Need alot to get a decent meal... having thousands at the ready, oh baby! Dove is my favorite meat to eat.
> 
> -DallanC


Every night they bring around an appetizer tray with two or three different types of dove (poppers, bacon wrapped, and seasoned) I have no idea how they prepare them, but it is better than any other dove I've tasted.


----------



## derekp1999

CPAjeff said:


> Yes, those are empanadas on the front of the grill - they were amazing! The pork today had a mustard and balsamic vinaigrette glaze on it, oh my it was incredible! In my South American travels, I always thought Brazil had the best food, however, I believe Argentine cuisine is second to none after this trip.


Jeff, you're absolutely killing me... that picture of the parilla opened the floodgates of memories. Sorry gents but I couldn't care less about the doves!!!
I was taught how to do a traditional Argentine asado and it's by far my family's favorite way to eat chicken. Elk tenderloin is extremely tasty prepared 'al asado.' It's problematic though if you have issues with sodium!
Empanadas are a ton of work, but worth it. We make them in large batches a couple times a year... ham, egg & cheese, onion & cheese, creamed corn & cheese. I have never seen them on the grill so I have some new inspiration for the next time... empanadas in the smoker!!!

Thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## CPAjeff

*Goodbye Argentina*

This morning was the final hunt of the trip  - what an amazing adventure it has been. I have a long list of hunting bucket items, but Argentina might just become an annual trip. The lodge was amazing, the food was incredible, and the shooting was truly unbelievable. I finished the trip with two cases of unshot shells, I could have easily burned through them this morning, but I sat and watched wave after wave come by without shooting. Thanks for all the kind comments on this thread - if anyone ever needs any more info on a dove hunt in Argentina, I can unequivocally recommend Posta Del Norte! Also, please feel free to send me a pm if anyone ever wants to chat about a hunt down there.


----------



## Dunkem

Will be in touch!!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

CPAjeff said:


> This morning was the final hunt of the trip  - what an amazing adventure it has been........................................


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen. wow

.


----------



## BigMac

For all of you that were saying your jealous of Jeff come to this years Waterfowl Warmup (see my post under the waterfowl section). We are giving away the exact same hunt!


----------



## CPAjeff

BigMac said:


> For all of you that were saying your jealous of Jeff come to this years Waterfowl Warmup (see my post under the waterfowl section). We are giving away the exact same hunt!


Shhhhhh!!!

All of the doves in Argentina have died off, the food is horrible down there, and the airport is a mess - save your money!! ;-) ;-)

If anyone from the forum wins it, and would like more info on what to expect, I'd be glad to answer any questions. Posta Del Norte is an amazing outfit!


----------

